# Semi Truck



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

*Trailer Haunts*

Hey there, I was just wondering if anyone here, has ever sone a haunt, using semi trailers. from what I know, it is a fairly new concept, and some stuff about it can be found on the web. The basic concept is, that u use the trailer as teh path, and then you can modify the trailer to you specs. You could cut sections off the sides, and add rooms, anyhting you want. If anyone has any pictures of a trailer haunt that they have done, or know of please post. Also, since I know everyone here os so creative, do you have any iddeas, as to how a tanker trailer couild be used in a haunt? I was thinking someting sci-fi. Any comments are great. That is all for now, and hope to hear from some of you soon!

Thanks,

Dustyn:jol:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

We went to a haunt one yr that used them it was about 10 yrs ago...
I don't remember how it was set up but it was prob one of the best at that time. And I believe they had more than one attached together .
It was cramped in there, space wise only allowing enough room to pass thru the "hallway".
Do not have any pics of it sry.
I know they are still doing that haunt but do not know how it is set up anymore.
It was at the state fair park in west allis,wi maybe you can find somethingon the web about it.


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey there,

Check out this webiste, and tell me if you think someting like this, or a damaged car, would work well in a haunt. If so, what type of room or scene. I was thinking even for out side the haunt, something likr a facade.

Thanks


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

er...what website?


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

oops forgot the site. here it is:
http://www.salvagesale.com/ShowOffer.asp?OfferID=21270


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I've merged these two threads together (semi truck & trailer haunt) since they are similar.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I've seen adds for buying them and layout plans. I think it is a pretty cool idea. All the stuff portable and self contained. I can see it as a handy money maker.


----------

